# Quicken error codes



## thestore (Oct 31, 2011)

Aftger many years of using quicken, it suddenly crashes when I try to open it. I get various error codes, 7135, 7186, 7087, 7102, 7143, 7179, 7090, 7195. After a few tries, it does open, and seems to work fine, except for a few crashes while running (same error codes). 
1. Does anyone know where I can get a list of the quicken error codes and what they mean?
2. Does anyone know what is going on here, and what I need to do to correct the problem?
Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try here Troubleshooting Online Services in Quicken - Quicken Support


----------



## thestore (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, but was just trying it again- Cannot find error code info anywhere, or solution to this problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe some info here https://www.wellsfargo.com/help/wfonline/qm/quicken_trouble


----------



## thestore (Oct 31, 2011)

Wf has good help for their quicken interaction problems, not much outside the banking area. Still trying to navigate the Intuit Tech support area. Has always been difficult to get any info here, or even an answer to emails, but am still trying. Thanks for your response.


----------

